# partition type 165



## SilentButeo2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm trying to recover some data from a HDD recorder that has died. (issue with the power circuit that can't be fixed). Now I try to read out what is on the HDD. After a few bumps, I now can read some info off the HDD. But here I'm stuck. Don't know how I can mount the thing. Here is the info I already gathered:

`gpart show -r da0`

```
=>        1  156301487  da0  MBR  (74G)
          1          3       - free -  (1.5k)
          4  156301484    1  165  [active]  (74G)
```
`gpart show -r da0`

```
=>        1  156301487  da0  MBR  (74G)
          1          3       - free -  (1.5k)
          4  156301484    1  165  [active]  (74G)
```
`gpart list da0`

```
Geom name: da0
modified: false
state: OK
fwheads: 255
fwsectors: 63
last: 156301487
first: 1
entries: 4
scheme: MBR
Providers:
1. Name: da0s1
   Mediasize: 80026359808 (74G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2048
   Mode: r0w0e0
   attrib: active
   rawtype: 165
   length: 80026359808
   offset: 2048
   type: freebsd
   index: 1
   end: 156301487
   start: 4
Consumers:
1. Name: da0
   Mediasize: 80026361856 (74G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

Any help info would be appreciated.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 28, 2014)

That's a BSD partition type.  Is this HDD from an old install?

http://www.paultastic.com/showpage/Free ... itionTypes


----------



## kpa (Jan 28, 2014)

That's actually the container partition type for MBR partitioned disks, it is not mountable as it is because it is supposed to contain the actual partitions. The naming goes like da0s1 for the container partition and da0s1a, da0s1b etc. for the partitions. From the looks of it the partition information is lost for some reason.


----------



## SilentButeo2 (Jan 28, 2014)

@roddierod: the HDD comes from an HDD recorder (PVR). I don't know how it was used. The recorder was from 2005 (so I don't know if we can call this old).

@kpa: if I read the HDD (MBR) manually could I get more info? Already done that, but don't actually know where to look for extra info. Here are the first 512 bytes from the device:


```
Offset(h) 00 01 02 03 04 05 06 07 08 09 0A 0B 0C 0D 0E 0F

00000000  EB FE 90 50 4E 52 20 48 44 44 30 00 00 00 00 00  ëþ.PNR HDD0.....
00000010  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000030  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000040  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000050  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000060  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000070  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000080  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000090  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000C0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000000F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000100  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000110  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000120  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000130  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000140  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000150  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000160  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000170  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000180  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
00000190  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000001A0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000001B0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 AC 3C 85 50 00 00 80 01  ........¬<…P..€.
000001C0  01 00 A5 FF FF FF 04 00 00 00 AC F8 50 09 00 00  ..¥ÿÿÿ....¬øP...
000001D0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000001E0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00  ................
000001F0  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 55 AA  ..............Uª
```


----------



## kpa (Jan 28, 2014)

I recall a similar case here some time ago and in that case it turned out that the PVR used a custom disk format that resembled the BSD partitioning but wasn't readable in FreeBSD. This may be in same boat.


----------



## roddierod (Jan 28, 2014)

The reason I thought it was an old release is because back in the 3.x and 4.x days you would format the disk using the number, as I recall.


----------



## SilentButeo2 (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks guys.
Looked further, and from what I read, it is a sort of FreeBSD partitioning, but customized. So standard tools can't read it out. So that will be the end of this story I think.

Thanks for your time.


----------

